# Banked slalom advice



## Kristen Coakley (Feb 18, 2019)

The local hill is doing their version of a banked slalom race. It's being touted as something everyone can do-kids and parents, old and young.
I'm considering entering, though I've never ridden through gates. Tried poaching some last night but got in trouble ? sorry skiers.
Anyone have tips for a getting down the course in a reasonable time? I have been practicing tight S type turns while carving-but the conditions have been mostly ice and crud here on the ice coast, so days I can actually do so have been limited. Ice kills my confidence..

Appreciate advice and insight or anyone just saying don't do it haha. 
For reference I'm on the higher end of intermediate (I think)-able to do all blues and some blacks (on non ice sheet days) Have played around off piste, on rollers, in the park- so I have been in conditions where you have to turn on a dime and plan moves ahead-not sure if that's enough. Riding a proto type two with katanas set 12, -12. TIA!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Riding banks is awesome! They can be kinda like moguls made for/by snowboarders. You can find many banked slalom type things formed in main routes through the trees. Riders carve out gullies into slaloms. There's no gates or judges with stopwatches, just trees to run into if you're outta your league lol.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just find a little gully run and do laps...below from 1:15-2:20 is Death Star...just get up and ride the walls...wall to wall...as much as possible. Also learn how to suck up you knees then hitting the rollers...so that you don't get air borne which will help to keep your speed going and keep you in control.





The slightly bigger gully...btw don't worry about the gates...they are mainly there to mark the run and if you don't make the gate to DQ you.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Use the banks to push you around turns without slowing down, gotta lean in just enough to not fly over, like in mountain biking. Absorb all the bumps/washboards with your knees.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If its ice to firm use a directional cambered twin with very sharp/tuned edges, if its soft pow go with tune on a dime crc like a gnu ladies/rider's choice


----------

